# Navigation (running) lights



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

What is best solution for navigation lights while gigging? Have a 14' aluminum sea ark and the lights will get in the way the way they are now.
Ron


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Shark Eyes on the front get them out of the way. Never had any problems with the stern light


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Shark Eyes on the front get them out of the way. Never had any problems with the stern light


Doesn't using these require me to cut out aluminum holes for them to seat?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Stupid question I am sure. But do you have to have the running light on while gigging my l.e.d.s are above water? just curious I usually cut my stern light off.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

RonA said:


> Doesn't using these require me to cut out aluminum holes for them to seat?


Yes


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Stupid question I am sure. But do you have to have the running light on while gigging my l.e.d.s are above water? just curious I usually cut my stern light off.


FWC told me that you have to have both them on if you are on the water after dusk. I run 4 400 watt HPS and I thought like you, surely I don't need that little light on but I was wrong. He gave me a warning but told me to have them on from now on.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

wareagle22 said:


> FWC told me that you have to have both them on if you are on the water after dusk. I run 4 400 watt HPS and I thought like you, surely I don't need that little light on but I was wrong. He gave me a warning but told me to have them on from now on.


 
ThX War.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

RonA said:


> What is best solution for navigation lights while gigging? Have a 14' aluminum sea ark and the lights will get in the way the way they are now.
> Ron


The rub rail protects them from dock rash or tearing them off.











Note the alum Riv-nuts......No sheetmetal screws.






























Don't forget the stern light. A perminate mounted and hardwired light is what you want...No stab in lights...They fail ALL the time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a pop-up on the front of mine...not that you'd actually see em when I got my flounder lights on....


----------

